# Repairing Broken Window Locks



## SilverFox13 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a problem with a couple of my window locks whereby the plastic strip which is attached to the opening handle and which slides inside the frame and locks the two side locks has cracked thus preventing one of the side locks unlocking.

My guess is that sunlight degrades and hardens the plastic so when it is forced to bend around the corner of the window it cracks and breaks.

So my question is ... if this has happened to any of your windows have you been able to repair it without replacing the entire frame.

Many thx.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are talking about Seitz windows then yes, I had this problem on my hab window blind.

I was unable to source the plastic assembly which slides on to the top end of the blind and had to buy a complete unit (including the spring loaded drum assembly). It cost me £63 for the replacement.

I made a repair temporarily but the type of plastic used means superglue is not much use but eventually it stuck and worked for a while.

Hopefully, somebody might have a link to individual parts.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I had this problem with my aging Rapido earlier this year
Obtained spare parts from Leisure Spares who are Dometic/ Sietz agents.
They need to know the window part no ( etched on the window )
Takes 4 weeks for delivery and cost about £16 including post
Fitting is fairly straight forward once you realize the plastic blocks have a dovetail section and just tap in to the plastic strip


----------

